# Digital Caricature - Rod & Family



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

This is a digital caricature I just worked up today.. It's a quickly line art draw.. Took a few hours. I did the initial sketch on my Samsung.. Then transferred the drawing to my PC where I did the final line work and coloring in Paint Tool Sai. Sai is my tool of choice for caricatures.. 

I did each photo as a separate line art.. then put them together in the finished work... This way I could place the where I wanted them.. The background was done on a separate layer as an afterthought.. LOL! Might should have done it first! Anyways.. here's the picture. 










D


----------



## TerryCurley (Jan 4, 2015)

Looks great David.


----------



## leighann (May 10, 2015)

Love it!!!


----------



## Bushcraftonfire (Apr 22, 2015)

Thank you both ....

D


----------

